# بعض الاسئلة متمنياا الافادة........



## industial eng (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا متخصص جديد في قسم الهندسة الصناعية قريت كثير عن التخصص وحبيته جدااا لكن عندي بعض الاسئلة 

1- هل عمل المهندس الصناعي محصور في المصانع فقط ؟

2- هل تعتبر رواتب المهندس الصناعي جيدة وان وجد رقم معين يفضل ؟

3- مدى اهمية المهندس الصناعي مستقبلاااا ؟

وساكون شاكر لكــــــم ......


----------



## civil.thamer (13 فبراير 2011)

يا هلابك  


حبيت افيدك بالي اعرفه عن الصناعيه : 

في ضوء التطور السريع والكبير في العلوم التقنية الذي يشهده العالم وتعقيد وتداخل نظم الإنتاج والخدمات فإن دور المهندس الصناعي أو مهندس النظم كما يطلق عليه في بعض الأحيان أصبح أكثر وضوحاً وأهمية. ويمكن إيجاز دور المهندس الصناعي فيما يلي:

- تصميم وتطوير النظم الصناعية في الأنتاج والخدمات لتعطي كفاءة عالية وللحد من حجم العمالة المطلوبة.
- دراسة وتطوير أداء الروبوت (robot).
- تصميم نظم الصيانة.
- إجراء الدراسات الأقتصادية الهندسية لتقويم البدائل.
- دراسة التأثيرات البيئية على أنتاجية العامل.
وغالبا ما تكون في المصانع لاسمها : هندسه صناعيه 

ويكمن والله اعلم في اداره المشاريع الخاصه والعامه ... لان الاشراف من مهام المهندس الصناعي


----------



## civil.thamer (19 فبراير 2011)

الفرص الوظيفية ومجالات عمل المهندس الصناعي 

في ضوء التطور السريع و الكبير في العلوم التقنية الذي يشهده العالم و تعقيد و تداخل نظم الإنتاج و الخدمات فإن دور المهندس الصناعي أو مهندس النظم كما يطلق عليه في بعض الأحيان أصبح أكثر وضوحاً و أهمية. ويمكن إيجاز دور المهندس الصناعي فيما يلي:
1- في مجال التخطيط: اختيار مواقع المشروعات والتخطيط الاستراتيجي وتخطيط الإنتاج والصيانة وإدارة المخازن والمستودعات.
2- في مجال التطوير: تحليل النظم وحل المشكلات الصناعية والإدارية

3- في مجال الإنتاج: تصميم نظم وخطوط الإنتاج وتصميم التسهيلات وتحديد تشكيلة المنتجات في المواقع الإنتاجية.

4- في مجال المشروعات: إعداد دراسات الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية ووضع الجداول الزمنية للتنفيذ ومراقبتها والإشراف على تخطيط وتنفيذ المشروعات.

5- في مجال الإدارة: تحليل صفوف الانتظار وقياس وتحليل وتحسين الإنتاجية وتصميم نظم وأساليب العمل.


ماهي الشركات والمؤسسات التي تطلب المهندسين الصناعيين ؟

من الصعب حصر المهندس الصناعي على نوعية محددة ومحصورة من الشركات فعلى عكس بقية المجالات الهندسية تتميز الهندسة الصناعية بانها متواجدة في جميع الشركات بمختلف مجالاتها سواء كانت صناعية او خدمية ولا تستطيع اي شركة عملاقة ( أيا كان مجالها ) الاستغناء عن هذا التخصص الهام والحيوي ولكن يجدر بالذكر ان ابرز الشركات السعودية المهتمة جدا بالمهندسين الصناعيين هي : مجموعة صافولا , الخطوط السعودية , سابك , البنوك .


----------



## بونهيان؛ (11 مارس 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...

1- هل عمل المهندس الصناعي محصور في المصانع فقط ؟
لا، المهندس الصناعي يمكنه أن يعمل في قطاع الخدمات ( مستشفيات، بنوك، هيئات الكهرباء والمياه،شركات الإتصالات، شركات الشحن، قطاع الطيران، المطارات... على سبيل المثال لا الحصر) بالطبع بالإضافة إلى المصانع... 
فمن الصعب أن تخصص مكان بعينه لكن أظن إذا أردنا أن نخصص فئتين رئيسيتن بحيث تندرج تحتها أماكن عمل المهندس الصناعي :
1. قطاع الخدمات...
2. قطاع التصنيع... 

2- هل تعتبر رواتب المهندس الصناعي جيدة وإن وجد رقم معين يفضل ؟
أظن أن أن الجواب يعتمد على أي فرع من الهندسة الصناعية تود أن تعمل فيه وفي أي بلد، فمن يعمل في إدارة الجودة وضبطها ليس كمن يعمل في السلامة، ليس كمن يعمل في بحوث العمليات...
لكن أظن أن رواتب مهندسي السلامة عالية...

3- مدى أهمية المهندس الصناعي مستقبلاااا ؟
أهمية كبيرة جداً فالمهندس الصناعي لديه من المهارات ما يخوله أن يتبؤ المناصب الإدارية العليا في أي مؤسسة يعمل فيها، لكن أظن أن المشكلة تكمن أن الناس لديه صورة معينة عما يمكن أن يفعله المهندس الصناعي إذ يعتقدون أن مكانه فقط فالمصانع...
متى ما توضحت هذه الصورة سوف يزيد الطلب والتقدير لهذا التخصص من الهندسة...


----------

